# The New Boat



## webbie (Mar 17, 2012)

Sold my little 18 foot monohull - am buying this one......no kidding. Who wants a ride this summer?


----------



## fossil (Mar 17, 2012)

Holey Moley...that's a pretty radical course change, Captain.


----------



## webbie (Mar 17, 2012)

20 knots, here I come!


----------



## fossil (Mar 17, 2012)

Goodbye relaxed, carefree sailing...hello hang on for dear life and try real hard not to capsize sailing.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2012)

I know chit about sailing so I defer to fossil. I will wave to you from the shore.


----------



## greg13 (Mar 17, 2012)

I grew up sailing single hull boats on a small lake, never cared much for multi hulls. Congrats on the new one!


----------



## Dix (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm with BB...we'll keep the cooler stocked & the BBQ at the ready 

But congrats on the new "ride"


----------



## Dix (Mar 17, 2012)

These smileys gotta go, BTW !


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2012)

Was on a sail boat one time in my life. On a lake in Texas on a windy day. All I heard the whole time was "coming over" and me ducking. Evinrude is my hero.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 18, 2012)

I am diggin it.....looks like it would be friggin fun as hell...:D


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 18, 2012)

I had to post it. I'm sorry.  I never knew it was played on a 12 string electric guitar, so I like it a little now.  




Where's the head on that boat?  Over the side?


----------



## loon (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice looking boat Webbie  i'm kind of a 'close to shore' boater though


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, if you are looking for a name, my vote is "Chum line" or "Seagull".  "Chum line" is what will be trailing behind from the non-boater passengers, and the second is what will be following the chumline having lunch.  Nice boat.  I hope the beverage holders are gimbal mounted...


----------



## bfunk13 (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome! We had a Hobie Cat when i was a kid. Tons of fun.
I would still take Loons boat any day.


----------



## pen (Mar 18, 2012)

Very Nice!  Looks like a riot.

pen


----------



## webbie (Mar 18, 2012)

Since I'm getting old too fast, I figured I'd try a multi. They are fast and the wife likes fast...she gets bored in the mono.

If I end up going back to a mono in a few years, that will be fine. If not, I'll probably step up to a multi with a small cabin for longer day trips, etc.

My hero is Ian Farrier....
http://www.f-boat.com/pages/trimarans/F-22.html
The guy is now, after already revolutionizing the boat biz, starting a new operation building his new boat. It's the sailing equiv of the Woodstock Progress....:D


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 18, 2012)

You should probably wear a helmet on that thing! Congrats!


----------



## certified106 (Mar 18, 2012)

That's pretty sweet!


----------



## webbie (Mar 18, 2012)

Here it is moving!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 18, 2012)

I think you should have "Hearth.com" put on your sail......
Nothin like "free advertisement"....


----------



## billb3 (Mar 19, 2012)

I've taken last place in the Buzzards Bay Regatta repeatedly.
Corsair's F-27 will always be my favorite Corsair. 

Prepare to get wet.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 19, 2012)

I have seen similar craft travel at powerboat-like speeds down here on the Hudson. My father has wanted something like that for years. Does that one have a folding mechanism for trailering?


----------



## webbie (Mar 19, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I have seen similar craft travel at powerboat-like speeds down here on the Hudson. My father has wanted something like that for years. Does that one have a folding mechanism for trailering?


 
I don't have folding - the corsairs and farriers do. 
I moor the boat, so I don't need it to fold - although if I enjoy the multi-hulls I'm going to probably get a farrier someday.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 19, 2012)

I think the Corsair is the one my father has had his eye on. I have never sailed a multi-hull, but I have been passed by a few. I imagine it would be a gas!


----------



## webbie (Mar 19, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I think the Corsair is the one my father has had his eye on. I have never sailed a multi-hull, but I have been passed by a few. I imagine it would be a gas!


Well, plan that trip to RI and you'll get to take a ride....


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks, I'll add that to the list for this summer.


----------



## Jags (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like too much work to get much beer drinking in.  Just say'in.


----------



## JustWood (Mar 19, 2012)

Jags said:


> Looks like too much work to get much beer drinking in. Just say'in.


Fishin' pole in one hand and beer in the other ,,, me thinx not gonna happen on that boat


----------



## Jags (Mar 19, 2012)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> Fishin' pole in one hand and beer in the other ,,, me thinx not gonna happen on that boat


EXACTLEE - thats the only reason I don't like sailboats.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 19, 2012)

My father always said that the fun of a sailboat is that you are almost always going as fast as possible. Which may actually be pretty darn slow sometimes. I suffered many a summer day sitting in the hot sun and watching people speed past us in their powerboats laughing and screaming with joy as they swamped us in their wake when I was a kid. That's one of the reasons I bought my powerboat 12 years ago. Problem is that I can't afford to fill the gas tank anymore. One of those go fast sail boats would be lots of fun and pretty cheap to run too.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 19, 2012)

Can we say water world !! I don't see Kevin Costner in your photo ! Something is fishy here! 

congratulations 
Pete


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 19, 2012)

all i need for the waters we have down here, but its different i guess , web is in a place where a boat like he is looking to get would be unreal to float, one selects ones watercraft based on the water he intends to "craft" i wish you fair winds and a following sea with your new boat web, i hope you enjoy it as much as i and my family have enjoyed the canoe we ply the rivers and streams of gods country (southwest virginia) upon. BTW if ya get bored with all that open water, come on down and do a couple floats.

EDIT, thats right you were in WV for a while, so you know what im talking about


----------



## begreen (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like a heckuva a lot of fun. Hope I make it back some time to hitch a ride while you still have it.


----------



## fossil (Mar 19, 2012)

Jags said:


> Looks like too much work to get much beer drinking in. Just say'in.


 
On that boat, you're probably right.  But I'll tell you that I've done a _lot_ of sailing...all monohulls, from 8' to 38', from my teens into my 50's, and I've had some excellent beer drinking happy hour sunset cruises & such on sailboats.  It can be really exciting or really relaxing, all on the same day...depends on what direction you're trying to go and how strong the wind is.  At the same time, I appreciate power boats.  Dad bought a 25' cabin cruiser when I was 6.  I built myself a hydroplane when I was in High School.  Later, of course, I had a lot of large "company boats".


----------



## webbie (Mar 19, 2012)

I've had a couple Boston Whalers which I really enjoyed. 
My problem with a powerboat now is that you get "there" too fast! 
Also, I don't have kids who want to ski or get pulled around in floats. 

These days, it seems power boats appeal much more for fishing...than cruising. High gas prices don't help any. 

Sailing is a sport, which is what I like about it. You can get quite a workout and, as fossil notes, one minute you are enjoying nature and the next minute you are hanging on for dear life with your heart pumping. Basically, instead of going somewhere...the entire journey is the reward. As soon as you get out on the water, you are "there".....

Heck, Mike, if you have a little lake or a wide river you can always try these.....
http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaks/mirage/adventure-island/


----------



## fossil (Mar 19, 2012)

webbie said:


> ... Basically, instead of going somewhere...the entire journey is the reward. As soon as you get out on the water, you are "there"...


 
That's poetic...and accurate in my experience.  Of course, there were many times "destinations" (wayside stops on the voyage), but the journey was the experience I bought the ticket for.  I was rarely disappointed.  Rick


----------



## begreen (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds quite Zen and a worthy journey.


----------



## webbie (Mar 19, 2012)

begreen said:


> Sounds quite Zen and a worthy journey.


 
This may be hard to believe for some, but when I sail I think about NOTHING else. I am there - and usually thinking something like "this is the most beautiful place in the world"....that is, experiencing the weather, wind, waves, etc.....

It is really my great escape.


----------



## begreen (Mar 19, 2012)

I can dig it. You are a fortunate person to have found that. When I have trouble sleeping I focus on sailing. Not that I have done a lot, but the experience was unique and memorable. Surfing troughs flying wing to wing on the Pacific was an extraordinary experience that I am glad I was there to partake.


----------



## Jags (Mar 20, 2012)

Craig - I do get the "journey" part. Even with the motor pushing me, I get to see much. You have open water - I work with running water. Beauty all around:


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 20, 2012)

I see no cannons. How do you repel pirates with no cannons? On the "up side" plenty of places to vomit without having to swab the deck. Good choice Craig.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 20, 2012)

Aye Matey that's a fine vessel ye have there!

Ray


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 20, 2012)

How the heck do you stay on that thing? Shure looks like it moves pretty dang fast too!

I have both, speed with the big moo and quiet with the electric. Only go fast to get to the next fishing spot. Then its relaxing nature(well except for the other fella's blastin to there next spot!).


----------



## webbie (Mar 20, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> How the heck do you stay on that thing? Shure looks like it moves pretty dang fast too!
> 
> I have both, speed with the big moo and quiet with the electric. Only go fast to get to the next fishing spot. Then its relaxing nature(well except for the other fella's blastin to there next spot!).


 
I'll have to find out how I stay on there.....this might give you some idea.....


----------



## begreen (Mar 20, 2012)

How do you tack? That seem like a long haul to get to the other side. Also, no windlasses?


----------



## webbie (Mar 21, 2012)

Small enough so that the jib is run just through one pulley - that was the same on my old boat.
We'll have to see how well she goes to wind. There is probably a trick to it....I've done it with Hobies. In some conditions, you simply go about it backwards (gybe).

That's probably the biggest downfall of a super-lightweight multi-hull...they don't point close into the wind.


----------



## ChipTam (Mar 21, 2012)

Craig,  If you're looking for  a name, I saw a boat recently with the name "Don't Panic" written upside down on the hull.  Seriously, your new boat looks like lots of fun.  At age 65, I purchased my first boat last summer and just had a great time learning a whole new set of skills trying to become a sailor.

ChipTam


----------



## webbie (Mar 21, 2012)

ChipTam said:


> Craig, If you're looking for a name, I saw a boat recently with the name "Don't Panic" written upside down on the hull. Seriously, your new boat looks like lots of fun. At age 65, I purchased my first boat last summer and just had a great time learning a whole new set of skills trying to become a sailor.
> 
> ChipTam


What kind of boat ya got?

My wife wants the boat named after her nickname. The last one was - that is "Mott"....

BUT, we decided to call this one "Knot Mott", in a reference to the speed.......


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 21, 2012)

Her speed will make up for not being able to point as high.


----------



## ChipTam (Mar 22, 2012)

webbie said:


> What kind of boat ya got?
> 
> My wife wants the boat named after her nickname. The last one was - that is "Mott"....
> 
> BUT, we decided to call this one "Knot Mott", in a reference to the speed.......


 
Craig,

     My first (and probably last) boat is a 23 ' all wood, open, fishing boat similar to a Cape Island boat (at least, that's what they're called in Atlantic Canada).  It's about 12 years old and has a 55 HP inboard Yanmar engine.  It's very heavy and, with the high gunnels, handles the open North Atlantic very well.   As a joke, the original owner, who knew my wife, Judy, was not very enthusiastic about the boat, re-named the boat the "Miss Judy" right before we purchased it.  Anyway, the name stuck and everyone in our little village in Newfoundland now refers to it as the "Miss Judy".

ChipTam


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 22, 2012)

My wife is Bonnie and we named our 22 powerboat "Bonnie Boat" for her and from the VanMorrison song.


----------



## RED FRONTIER (Mar 22, 2012)

I raced 420's in college. and a 30 foot Catalina tank.  That looks like fun.  Can you put a trapese on that.  I bet you could roll tack that sucker with 2 people.  Get a nice dry suit and do some frost biting.  We raced in Groton CT.
You havent lived untill you have almost been run over by a Submarine in a snow stom.


----------

